# Surgery re-scheduled.....



## nel (Jan 22, 2014)

TT surgery was scheduled for Mar. 24, about 15mins before surgery they had to cxl because they didn't have the proper equipment. Surgery is now Apr. 9 & I am so scared I feel like I'm going to throw up or cry or both.

June 2013 at 7months pregnant noticed bump on neck. Had FNA & ultrasound, 3.2cm solid nodule some hurthle. Repeated ultrasound 5months later, 3.4cm hypoechoic solid nodule with vascularity. Endo suggested another ultrasound in 6months unless I wanted it removed. ENT recommended removing 50-63% chance. I thought PT, then changed my mind to TT. idk. I've read so much lately from nodules, goiters, gluten, etc, etc. thanks for listening.phb.


----------



## Aimee0907 (Feb 17, 2014)

Oh if therr is some hurthle I would take it all. They recommended I get mine out bc 2.5cm was a decent size. Im surprised they told you to just wait and see. Surgery is the righy choice. I just had minr done yesterday (partial) it isn't as baf as I imagined.


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

I had a 7cm lymph node removed that was at the front of my neck pushing my thyroid away, I was never really give the option for surgery until now which is a shame as I found the lump 3 years ago it maybe wouldn't have been as sore or I wouldn have had such a big scar but hey if I was you I would have it removed. depending on whether mine is cancer or not I will need to go and get my whole thyroid out to x


----------



## nel (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks ladies.

How are you feeling Aimee?

Have you heard any more shorty?

My TT surgery is tomorrow morning.....oh so scared....phb.


----------

